# Injen CAI Installed



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

omg! this is such a great mod, wonderful sound & takes away the hesitation in the auto's! acceleration is great! i give it a 10/10


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Cool, what's next?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

OhThreeSpecV said:


> *Cool, what's next? *


After a while you hit a glass ceiling with the
mods for the 3rd gen, like I have...  

Aftermarket for this model sux!


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

^^^word, but im prolly gonna go with either headers or exhaust, dunno yet


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

i wish someone made an aftermarket throttle body, that would be soo nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2003)

*Injen CAI*

I was amazed on how easy it was it install this CAI. 
It took me maybe 1 hour to complete. Great sound and no hesitation.
I will be traveling to Maine this weekend and will be watching the gas mileage. I guess the next thing is an exhaust.

Any recommendations anyone?


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: Injen CAI*



chriscuts said:


> *I guess the next thing is an exhaust.
> Any recommendations anyone? *


Yeah, DIY...here's mine:


----------



## AltimaFr3ak03 (Jan 3, 2003)

gas mileage is AWESOME on this mod, makes it so much better


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

How much are you getting per gallon?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

CAI's SUCK DICK!!!! My f-in MAF just blew for the second time. This car is about to get lit on fuckin fire!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Injen CAI isn't bothering mine at all. 

Water intake? Dirty filter? Installer error?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Dave doesn't know how to drive...that's the big problem.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

alty02 said:


> *CAI's SUCK DICK!!!! My f-in MAF just blew for the second time. This car is about to get lit on fuckin fire!!!! *


Dave, you've joined an exclusive club now.
You and Jayman9207 are the only members
(I think...)

My Injen CAI hasn't given me any problems after
almost a year...[knocks on wood!]

So, what are you going to do?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

This is the second time it has gone out. Both were under the same situation. So I will not repeat the situation.


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

Everyone talks about how much better their gas mileage gets witha CAI. I've had mine on a few days now and i get between 29 (lowest) - 31 (highest) mpg compared to the 28 - 29 mpg i had before. 

I hear other people on this forum talk about how they seem to be getting 35+ mpg. What's the deal? Do i need to give my ecu more time to adjust? I'm just not seeing anything significant in the mpg category.

Also, when i first put it on my mpg was jumping all over the place from 35 all the way down to 20!! Now it tends to jump around a lot more when i drive, even at highway cruising speeds.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Exhaust will increase mileage, so will a header. On my Spec, I get 34 mpg on the highway running at 80.


----------

